# bird strike on top of luton



## alicksuwd (Aug 12, 2008)

i've had a bird strike on the to of the luton of my Elddis 120. i have a split about 8inches long right at the front of the luton right on the top. i've put some heavy duty tape on it as temporary measure.

does anyone have any ideas of how i can sort this or who i need to contact for a repair, i'm in Leics.

i think this part of the Luton is plastic rather than fibre glass.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Fibre glass I would have thought but I don't know. A repairer would know by looking at it. Is there an Elddis agent you could ask. If not I am sure there are repairers near you and someone who knows will be along soon. You could Google for caravan repairers in your area. Regards, Alan.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Strewth, was it an Albatross. Or were you doing 100 mph...???

I just can't invisage any bird making more than a smudge on my van. 

I think I would settle on similar coloured 'gaffer' tape until a more oportune time to do a proper repair.

Ray.


----------



## alicksuwd (Aug 12, 2008)

'twas a pigeon :!:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I hit a pigeon last weekend.
I never thought to look at the roof.

i better go out now and take a peek.

Last time i hit a pheasant cost me £400 for a new bumper.

Dave p


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

I expect you have damaged the gelcoat not the GRP and the dealer will have a reliable and suitable specialist to call in to repair it fully and properly at no great expense but should it have happened at all. How old is your van ?


----------



## alicksuwd (Aug 12, 2008)

it's an 56 platted Elddis 120 on the boxer, i'm not sure that it's GRP on the front of the Luton it looks like plastic to me, 

how do i tell?


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

Suggest you get up close and inspect the material and then take it to dealer as they use specialist people to affect full repairs and get an estimate Maybe show it to an Eldiss dealer but your vehicle may be out of all warranty by now though suggest you check as a bird should not have done that damage to bodywork on impact so not fit for purpose in law. If not GRP.gel coat in may allow water to come inside so get it sorted soonest.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

It's still within warranty for water ingress (5 years) and is still worth best part of £20k.

Take it to a specialist to get it sorted. You'll only regret it when you come to PX otherwise.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I managed to put a long scrape in the upper part of the bodywork of my last Hymer getting too close to a tree in my drive.

Took it to Long Eaton Caravans who are just off junction 25 of the M1, not a million miles away from you. They did a flawless repair job at a very reasonable price. They are approved by the National Caravan Council and do motorhomes as well as caravans.

Might be an idea to give them a try.


----------

